# Ip verfolgung



## tamen (31. Dezember 2004)

hi

 ich weiß es gab einen thread zu dem gleichen thema aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da bei einem etwas spezielleren fall helfen:


 also ich habe eine sms von einem gratis anbieter verschickt, und wollte mit dem nun ja etwas sexistsichen inhalt nen freund von mir ärgern
 leider hab ich mich bei der nummer vertippt....
 ich habe das erst ca. 1h später bemerkt und über den gleichen anbieter noch eine sms an den handybesitzer geschrieben indem ich mich entschuldigt habe...

 kann ich nun trotzdem vom anbieter strafrechtlich verfolgt werden?
 kann dieser über meine ip meine adresse usw herausfinden?

 ich wäre für aufschlussreiche antowrten mehr als dankbar


----------



## Claudia_aus_NRW (31. Dezember 2004)

Hmm wenn du solche Angst hast dann musst du ja schon was hammer hartes da geschrieben haben oder?


----------



## MCIglo (31. Dezember 2004)

Das ist eine sehr heikle Frage in .de.
Die Anbieter sind gezwunden, die Verbindungsdaten ne gewisse Zeit zu speichern, dürfen aber nichts speichern, was nicht für die Abrechnung benötigt wird. Herausgegeben werden dürfen diese Daten auch nur, wenn ein Gewaltverbrechen wie Mord oder Vergewaltigung vorliegt. Allerdings ist hinlänglich bekannt, dass sich keiner daran hält (wobei wir wieder beim Thema der korrupten Politiker wären...).
Ich denke aber mal, du brauchst dir in diesem Fall keine Sorgen zu machen, wenn es eine 'normal' sexistische SMS war


----------



## TobGod (2. Januar 2005)

Hm, also ich glaube bei ernstzunehmenden Drohungen in der sms sieht das auch wieder anders aus, aber ich würde mich in diesem Fall nicht verrückt machen.


----------



## DrSoong (2. Januar 2005)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie das in Deutschland aussieht, aber in Österreich geht eine IP-Rückverfolgung nur mit Gerichtsbeschluß. Und so ein Beschluß setzt (strafrechtlich) ein Delikt voraus. Wenn du Drohungen geschrieben hast, so kanns wahrscheinlich sein, dass der Anwender die Daten rausgeben muß, ansonsten hast du nichts zu befürchten. Das gilt nicht für Privatrechtliche Klagen, da ist es eine Entscheidung des Richters, ob es sinnvoll ist, die Daten zu erlangen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Sinac (3. Januar 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Herausgegeben werden dürfen diese Daten auch nur, wenn ein Gewaltverbrechen wie Mord oder Vergewaltigung vorliegt



Und was ist dann mit den Leuten die wegen FileSharing und sowas verknackt werden? Das ist ja wohl kein Gewaltverbrechen (auch wenns so bestraft wird) und die Anbieter und Provider müssen es trotzdem rausgeben. Also es ist natürlich ohne weiteres Möglich das zurück zuverfolgen, aber ich denke nicht das du dir Sorgen machen musst.


----------



## TobGod (3. Januar 2005)

Außerdem war er auch so nett und hat sich bei der betroffenen Person entschuldigt, und daher denke ich nicht, das diese sich beschweren wird


----------



## MCIglo (3. Januar 2005)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was ist dann mit den Leuten die wegen FileSharing und sowas verknackt werden? Das ist ja wohl kein Gewaltverbrechen (auch wenns so bestraft wird) und die Anbieter und Provider müssen es trotzdem rausgeben. Also es ist natürlich ohne weiteres Möglich das zurück zuverfolgen, aber ich denke nicht das du dir Sorgen machen musst.



Eines der Probleme. Streng genommen, dürfen diese Daten eben nicht herausgegeben werden. Aber nachdem die MI eine so große und finanzstarke Lobby ist, fließen halt hier mal ein paar Tausender und da mal ein paar. Die werden natürlch später den 'Erwischten' auferlegt. 
(Hab vor 2 Jahren einen Bericht gelesen, dass es in .de mehr Korruption als in .it gibt)


----------



## tamen (3. Januar 2005)

erstmal danke für die vielen antworten

  zum inhalt:

 also ich habe diese sms nem freund schicken wollen um mich über seine art frauen "anzumachen" zu belusigen. ich habe in dieser sms dann halt das f-wort benutzt, aber weder gedroht noch eine andere straftat (vergewaltigung etc.)...

  die homepage des anbieters www.free-sms-verschicken.de
 also wie gesagt ich hoffe die person die anstelle meines freundes die sms bekommen hat, hat auch die entschuldigung bekommen und sieht von einer beschwerde/anzeige (?) beim betreiber ab.


----------



## Sinac (3. Januar 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eines der Probleme. Streng genommen, dürfen diese Daten eben nicht herausgegeben werden. Aber nachdem die MI eine so große und finanzstarke Lobby ist, fließen halt hier mal ein paar Tausender und da mal ein paar. Die werden natürlch später den 'Erwischten' auferlegt.
> (Hab vor 2 Jahren einen Bericht gelesen, dass es in .de mehr Korruption als in .it gibt)



Und wie sollen dann bitte die Daten, die es ja eigetnlich nicht gibt bzw. die ja unter den gegebenen Umständen der Kläger nicht kennen kann (mit legalen Mitteln) vor Gericht verwendet werden?


----------



## MCIglo (3. Januar 2005)

Das darfst du mich nicht fragen.
Ich kenne einige, die ein aktuelles Verfahren wegen Computersabotage am Hals haben. Seltsamerweise warten die aber schon teilweise Jahre auf ein Gerichtsverfahren. Alles, was die Beamten aber haben, sind die IP-Logs und die jeweiligen PCs der Leute, auf denen sie aber nichts finden (zu blöd...).
Könnten die wirklich etwas mit den IP-Adressen anfangen, wären die schon längst verurteilt, aber sie dürfen eben nicht


----------

